# Milling Magazine



## yarnammurt (Aug 29, 2012)

What are some good Mags for milling. Just need some good reading. I orderd my Log Master LM-15. They said it would take around 90 days to build. I broke down and got it loaded.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont know any magazines, but congrats on your new mill !


----------



## Mizer (Aug 29, 2012)

yarnammurt said:


> What are some good Mags for milling. Just need some good reading. I orderd my Log Master LM-15. They said it would take around 90 days to build. I broke down and got it loaded.


This is good. 
https://sawmillmag.com/app/home/index


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the mill. Even tho I dont know you, I dont like you. IM KIDDING!!! Seriously I hope you enjoy it everyday. One day Ill get one...I hope

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Congrats on the mill. Even tho I dont know you, I dont like you. ..



That's kind of the opposite of our relationship isn't Robert? Even though we do know each other, we like each other anyway. 

:rofl2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

Sawmill and wood lot is a good magazine, I used to subscribe to it, read a lot of good articles in it, taught me a lot. Just google it, it'll come up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> The site keeps telling me the *''security certificate has expired''*
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?


Nope, fine here?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> The site keeps telling me the *''security certificate has expired''*
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?



Works for me from my phone.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 30, 2012)

yarnammurt said:


> What are some good Mags for milling. Just need some good reading. I orderd my Log Master LM-15. They said it would take around 90 days to build. I broke down and got it loaded.


Wood Barter


----------

